# Sun Mountain H2N0 (Golf Porn TBH!)



## thecraw (Aug 12, 2010)

After working out that my Ping Hoofer was 15 years old and a hole had finally appeared it was time to consider putting my faithful servant out to graze.

Lets be honest they do not, I repeat do not make golf bags like they used too! I looked about at a good few bags, Ping, Ogio and the usual suspects however I finally settled on the H2N0 from Sun Mountain. I was originally looking at Sun Mountains Four 5 golf bag however I wasn't convinced that the 14 way divider wouldn't "do my head in" especially since I use a 2Thumb putter grip.

Anyway, first things first. This golf bag will not last 15 years, thats a fact! It is however extremely well made and a cleverly thought out design. Weight wise its very impressive, in fact its featherweight.

There is ample space and it takes, clubs, brolly, waterproofs, spare whatever balls etc comfortably yet it still always sits well and does never feel heavy.








I settled on the Porn Star White as I thought it looked different and pretty eye catching. 

























There are the usual clever little gimicks on the bag, water battle holder, valuable pouch, etc. However it does have some unique features such as a waterproof YKK zips, well thought out and designed "trunk handle" and it also has a ball liner on it which is pretty cool, I know, I'm a marketing man's dream but I think its a neat little extra!

Here's what they have to say.


Simply the only fully waterproof bag thats on the market today. It might be raining, and you are getting soaked, we get many requests for a waterproof bag - and now one has arrived, with your clubs staying safe and dry in this fully waterproof Sun Mountain 2009 H2n0 Waterproof Stand Bag. Complete with a water repellant finish, itâ€™ll keep all your golf gear in great condition while being incredibly comfortable to carry. Available in black or goldenrod colours. To offer excellent wet weather protection, the H20 Stand Bag features a full functional waterproof construction when used with the rain hood. Made from a lightweight nylon fabric with a 2000mm coating and a neoprene strap underside for maximum water repellancy. Thereâ€™s even an array of YKK zippers and taped seam sealed to help keep your pockets waterproof and your accessories safe too. #

aterproof YKK zippers and taped seams (waterproof pockets)
lightweight nylon fabric with 2000 mm waterproof coating (waterproof fabric)
rainhood with taped seams and waterproof zipper (bag is waterproof if rainhood is used as designed in conjunction with the bag)
weighs just over 4 pounds
patented 9.5" six-way top with integrated handle (for easy on/off)
top-molded stand attachment for increased durability and stability
top-mounted strap attachment (better balance/easier carry)
E-Z FitÂ® Dual Strap System (easily adjustable)
triangular non-slip foot pads (resist sinking into grass/sliding on slick surfaces)
top-mounted leg mechanism (increased durability and stability)
patented Roller Bottom leg mechanism (easy activation)
six pockets including a water bottle pouch and velour-lined valuables pocket
ball liner (precisely mark balls)
towel holder
umbrella holder


----------



## bobmac (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice enough bag I suppose 







Shame about the goat track you play on


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2010)

How much was it. I've been toying with this for a few months for the winter when it'll be carry only (not sure white will be a sensible option for my purpose). Most of the online stores seem to have itpriced around Â£125-130 RRP which seems steep for a carry bag


----------



## thecraw (Aug 12, 2010)

I paid Â£99 plus Â£8 p+p from the bright golf company, he's a PGA professional at Shirehampton Park Golf Club, 01173167955, if that helps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2010)

Great price. Definitely one to look at. Keep us posted how it stands up once you take it out in the wet.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice bag mate and some cracking photo's of the course.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice bag Craw. Why fill it with crap?

Have often thought if I ever buy another bag (down to my last 5) that is the one I will go for. Like the pimp white.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2010)

The white is sexy but one round at my place in the winter and it will be a dull brown all over. White is definitely a summer colour


----------



## Dodger (Aug 13, 2010)

Is that the 3rd at Rothesay in pic 2 and the 14th tee in pic 4?

If I am right you can get me to the front of the nightclub q again,if I am wrong I have to q up!!


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like your gonna be at the back of the queue, one out of two for you Dodger! I'll give you another guess!


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice taste craw, i was at a proshop last night and saw this for the first time, its on the list.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 13, 2010)

Which one is correct?3rd?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope!

14th tee is correct!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 13, 2010)

Modern, stylish, youthful bag filled with Ping clubs. Not sure that I can get used to the conflicting images.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 13, 2010)

Arran in the background.....mmmmm I'm sure it must be 3,4,6 or 7????

I'll go for 4 but your bags pointing the wrong way which is why I think it is 3?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2010)

Half way up the 7th, from the top of the ridge, if you look carefully you can see 3,4 & 5 in the background.

Loch Fad in the foreground and as you so rightly point out the beautiful Isle of Arran in the background. A more scenic course that Rothesay you will not find in Scotland!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2010)

What happened to you rapture head cover?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2010)

What happened to you rapture head cover?
		
Click to expand...

Well done to Bob for winning the spot the difference prize!

You can have that V-easy thingy that's appeared in my bag, worst bit of kit on the market, don't know what possessed some idiot to come up with that for an idea or worse thought it would take off!!!!!  


(I had just hit my 3 wood off the 14th tee, think the head cover had just been booted up the fairway! Only joking it was on the ground just out of shot, its shy you know!)


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 16, 2010)

Made from a lightweight nylon fabric with 2000 mm waterproof coating (waterproof fabric)
		
Click to expand...

with a coating that thick no wonder it's waterproof!


----------



## vacancesdegolf (Aug 26, 2010)

*Golf Bags*

Nice bag, neat and sporty looking bag.


----------



## Hendy (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Golf Bags*

Nice bag, shame the setting does not live upto the name of the bag hehehe


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Golf Bags*

Very nice looking bag indeed. I'd be pretty pleased to be seen with that.

Just noticed my own is showing signs of wear and tear the other day. Kept finding tees spilling out and discovered this hole in the side pocket. I bought it in winter '06 so it's only 5 years old. I was very pleased with it until now (Ogio Grom) but I'll need to get the sewing kit out now.


----------



## FourPutt (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Golf Bags*

That bag looks great.  I have to admit, it's one of the bugbears I have with my current lightweight bag is that the slightest rain and everything gets soaked.  I assume that Sun Mountain bag comes with a detachable rainhood? 

I like it a lot, might invest in one this winter.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Golf Bags*

It has a matching detachable hood with waterproof zip.

The bag has been superb so far.


----------



## Parmo (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Golf Bags*

Is it brown yet?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Golf Bags*

Still daz white mate!

Sexy sexy looking bag.


----------



## vig (Oct 7, 2010)

I paid Â£99 plus Â£8 p+p from the bright golf company, he's a PGA professional at Shirehampton Park Golf Club, 01173167955, if that helps.
		
Click to expand...

Feck me Craw, that is a good price.  I paid 130 for my 4five


----------



## thecraw (Oct 7, 2010)

I seriously considered the four 5 bag however the fact that I use a 2Thumb putter grip put me off it. I loved the Royal blue colour in that bag.

Sun Mountain do make good kit (apart from US Ryder Cup waterproofs!)so much so that I'm considering one of their 3 wheeled push carts, they do look the dogs danglies to me!


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Golf Bags*




			Just noticed my own is showing signs of wear and tear the other day. Kept finding tees spilling out and discovered this hole in the side pocket. I bought it in winter '06 so it's only 5 years old. I was very pleased with it until now (Ogio Grom) but I'll need to get the sewing kit out now.
		
Click to expand...

after being very upbeat about mine, H20 Tech, one of the straps broke at the weekend. it's at the point where the strap passes to the inside of the bag so only a short stub left on the inside. visiting a saddler this afternoon - fingers crossed!


----------

